# New Shop in West Lansing



## smokeyDan (Jun 17, 2010)

Anybody been to that new shop, Compounds and Crossbows, on West Saginaw in west Lansing? Hows there selection and tech support!


----------



## Shaft546 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have been in there a few times. Just bought a PSE Mustang recurve from them. I am a beginner shooter and they were able to tell me all about the bow and what is best for it (and me). Nice people and very willing to help. Just wish they had a little more traditional equipment but that would contradict their name...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smokeyDan (Jun 17, 2010)

Has anybody else been to this shop, Just want to know if it is worth a 45 min. drive.


----------



## Bobbarker (Aug 20, 2010)

I stopped in a few weeks ago when I was in Lansing. I wouldn't say its worth a 45 minute drive by itself, but if you happen to be heading in for something else (Gander Mountain right around the corner) its worth a stop in. They have a great looking indoor range, though I didn't shoot it so I don't know for sure. Workers seemed knowledgeable and they were really friendly.


----------

